# Ok...here it is... MY PROJECT forum!



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Have fun and post your latest, favorite and most exciting DIY projects here!!!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for setting it up! I'll post a couple things tomorrow!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Should be a good site builder! I'll use it too!

latest and most exciting are usually mutually exclusive for me!!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Ditto!


----------

